# Church Planting in Costa Rica



## Hamalas (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi guys! One of the missionaries that has been sent out by my home church just put up a new website about their work to plant Reformed churches in Costa Rica. I'm sharing it here in case anyone is interested in learning more: rodneymovie


----------



## Edward (Apr 8, 2014)

Hamalas said:


> just put up a new website



The website could use a bit more work. The content was displaying down and to the right, running off the screen in those directions. They might try removing Overflow: hidden from the Body onload. It won't cure the problem, but it will give the viewer a work around.


----------



## scottmaciver (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks for that, very interesting. Maybe I missed it but is there any information available concerning doctrinal standards as it relates to the church planting in Costa Rica? Also is the plant linked to any particular denomination?

Thanks


----------



## Edward (Apr 9, 2014)

scottmaciver said:


> Thanks for that, very interesting. Maybe I missed it but is there any information available concerning doctrinal standards as it relates to the church planting in Costa Rica? Also is the plant linked to any particular denomination?
> 
> Thanks



Since the donations links go to MTW, it appears that this is a work of the Presbyterian Church in America (PCA).

edit: Also found the two families on the list of MTW missionaries.


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 9, 2014)

Edward said:


> Hamalas said:
> 
> 
> > just put up a new website
> ...



Thanks, I wasn't having that problem but I'll see if I can pass that info on so that they can improve it. 

And yes, they are PCA missionaries who are working with indigenous Pastors to establish a Reformed and Presbyterian denomination in Costa Rica. I'm not intimately aware of all the details (and to be honest my sense is that this denomination would probably be more of a reflection the more moderate branch of the PCA) but I do believe they hold to a Presbyterian form of church government and to the Westminster Standards. 

Jeff Vaughn is the missionary that was sent from my home church although they left before my family got there so I've really only interacted with him a bit. He is a Covenant grad and has been working with MTW since 2006. He is tasked with developing this young denomination, helping them to grow theologically, and providing training and discipleship for the Pastors. He would be the guy to contact if anyone had specific questions about the work. I believe his e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## ZackF (Apr 9, 2014)

I had the pleasure of meeting Jeff a few months ago when he presented at Evangel. My wife and I are prayerfully considering supporting him. Thanks for this update. I thought I was on his list.


----------

